# How to Win an Argument



## dcomin (Aug 19, 2008)

I thought this post would be useful here on the PB... 



> *How to win an argument*
> 
> I argue very well. Ask any of my remaining friends. I can win an argument on any topic, against any opponent. People know this, and steer clear of me at parties. Often, as a sign of their great respect, they don't even invite me. You too can win arguments. Simply follow these rules:
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds pretty devastatin'


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## turmeric (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll keep that list in mind. My lawyers I'm doing my externship with will be SOOOO pleased!    When I tell them I learned that in school, my school will be so happy they'll give me a court case of my very own - with me as defendant!!


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 19, 2008)

dcomin said:


> I thought this post would be useful here on the PB...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was the debate captain at my school. but this stuff is realy thick.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 19, 2008)

Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kim G (Aug 19, 2008)

This is great!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 19, 2008)

Let me put it this way, that list of rules, vis-a-vis, "How to win and argument" was so to speak, very funny per se.


----------



## dcomin (Aug 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Godwin's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That's hilarious Andrew! I've never heard of that one before.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 19, 2008)

That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time! May I ask where you found the list, Douglas?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 19, 2008)

Now I'm starting to figure out why I never get invited to parties. . . .

But, really, I think the _gravamen_ of your argument is displaced by misplaced _ad hominems_ and mangled enthymemes.

So there.


----------



## queenknitter (Aug 19, 2008)

dcomin said:


> * *Compare your opponent to Adolf Hitler*.



 This one's sooooo tempting sometimes though. 

C


----------



## dcomin (Aug 19, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time! May I ask where you found the list, Douglas?



A friend emailed it to me years ago, but this web site attributes it to Dave Barry, circa 1981.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 19, 2008)

dcomin said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a long time! May I ask where you found the list, Douglas?
> ...



I thought it sounded like Dave Barry.


----------



## dcomin (Aug 19, 2008)

I also found this on the same web site (slightly edited for content)...



> *Children's Books you'll Never See*
> 
> 1. Strangers Have the Best Candy
> 2. The Little Sissy Who Snitched
> ...


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 19, 2008)

I laughed so hard at that last one that milk came out of my nose.

The problem is I haven't had any milk since this morning's breakfast cereal...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 19, 2008)

dcomin said:


> I also found this on the same web site (slightly edited for content)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 20, 2008)

dcomin said:


> I also found this on the same web site (slightly edited for content)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sotzo (Aug 20, 2008)

Ow! My ribs hurt!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 20, 2008)

> 18. Pop Goes The Hamster And Other Great Microwave Games


----------

